# Did You Drink Ovaltine As a Kid?



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Recent topic made me curious  So, growing up do you remember drinking ovaltine as a kid? Yes or no


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.

Oh, and...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Absoblutely


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I didn't know what it was. I am an uncultured swine.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, that wouldn't have been a big thing here, I've tried it or equivalents in more recent years so I know what it is.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think so. I remember a lot of Wilford Brimley giving me a very stern talking to about oatmeal, though.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't think I've had ovaltine, but I did used to drink Inka as a kid. We called it "kid's coffee" since it's like a caffeine-free, fake coffee.


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

I drank Milo. That kinda counts right?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I thought of Seinfeld straight away.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

don't know what it is


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I've seen A Christmas Story. It's a major award.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never heard of it and I'm not sure they sell it here, but when I glanced at this thread title before I thought it said Ovarian lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've never heard of it and I'm not sure they sell it here, but when I glanced at this thread title before I thought it said Ovarian lol.


 I can just see you in a rocking chair drinking your Ovaltine. :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I had it a few times, but I didn't really like it. I thought it tasted weird. We always had Milo instead.

I saw Ovaltine in the supermarket today and thought of this.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

I voted senpai, do you love me now?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"Who put the Benzedrine, in Mrs. Murphy's Ovaltine?"


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Nope. I only know it from the movie "A Christmas Story". It was briefly mentioned lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, Ovaltine was for rich kids. We drank Pancho Pantera.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Of course, chocolate malt mmm...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Owlbear said:


> I voted senpai, do you love me now?


Very good Owl :heart


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

YES. And you can still get it.
@A Toxic Butterfly. Forget drinking it; did you eat the dry powder out of the jar with a spoon and it's like eating crushed Maltesers? Cause I did/do. Lol

Do the same with peanut butter.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oh, and...


 :lol That was the first thing I thought of when I saw this thread title.

I remember we had it a few times when I was a kid but we usually used this stuff:


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

We don't have that brand here, we have Nesquik, I used to drink that and I still do as I just drank 400 ml of milk with it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Were said:


> We don't have that brand here, we have Nesquik, I used to drink that and I still do as I just drank 400 ml of milk with it.


 I believe it was just called Quick when I was growing up.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Milo is much more popular here in the PH. Plus it tastes better compared to Ovaltine imo. Also had Sustagen.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A bit, Milo was more common


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never tried it before.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

If Seinfeld was a drink, I wonder what it would taste like.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

No, but I remember the kinda silly commercials for it with the old lady and all the kids coming in to drink it.

I think I drank some kind of Hershey's chocolate put in milk.

For a long time I didn't like milk but in the last 6 months or so I have been drinking a lot of it, especially chocolate milk. I've been buying a half gallon of chocolate milk almost weekly, and drinking regular milk as well. Maybe I've got a calcium deficiency, or it could just be I'm trying to cut back on soda but don't drink much tea or juice, so milk it is.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Once in awhile.


----------

